# GSD Stud Dogs



## Jo Radley (Jun 19, 2010)

I am looking for a nicely made, balanced stud dog preferably from within the sport of schutzhund and in Europe. I am from the UK and am just looking around for the next few months until I find what I want. I have a long shopping list! Any suggestions would be well received :smile:

Good even temperament, social until trained and good with people, other dogs and animals. A dog you could live with.

Good health tests

Good drive with an off switch

Good conformation and preferably slightly leggier rather than compact. 

Very athletic

Natural retrieve

Very trainable with a willingness to please the handler

Good nose and must like tracking and scent work exercises.

My preference is for an older dog who has already produced well and although low on the list, darker in colour would be great.

Any suggestions would be welcome and well researched :smile:


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

In the U.K i believe the dog Vongalangaberg Kai is available and is a sch dog and competed in the bsp might be worth looking into and a few over here had him collected.

http://www.vislor.com/dogs/vongalanberg-kai/


----------



## Jo Radley (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Brad, thanks, I know Kai but he is too closely related to this bitch. Any other suggestions in Europe?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i thought everyone was breeding to drago and the knpv gsd from holland at the moment


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bitches pedigree? Do you work with your dog in a particular sport or job? What type of dog are you hoping to produce? To start.

T


----------



## Jo Radley (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Terrasita,

Here is the pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=733377-moonwater-najal

We have this bitch and her brother. The brother is stunning and probably one of the best dogs I have bred. My partner works him. The bitch is very good but slightly sharper, more defensive with a really strong chase instinct - brilliant escapes and would love crowd control. Both have started IPO training and doing well. Both are very athletic and love jumping for fun. Both are very smart door openers, quick learners. Another brother is in IPO and the rest of the litter are in the Police and Prison Service. The sire was a top stud dog for the Metropolitan Police and I was lucky enough to use him. The dam is very high prey drive, very social, great bites but when younger the drive was too high. 

I want to breed a dog to keep for myself, good drive but not uncontrollable, biddable as I am not a hard handler but with good ball drive, strong nerves and capable of working in the Police. I have 95 % of what I want but if I could reproduce the brother I would  Jo


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't help you as far as bloodlines, sorry. However, several years ago I saw a Dutch dog named Querros Hoefstal, and he looked really nice. He was a police dog in the Netherlands and produced a couple litters. I would search out one of his sons.

Another dog I've heard good things about is Kinski Heidhof, but I've never met him or watched him myself so that's just hearsay. 

Are there any other descendants of Inox Haus Ming in your area that you like?


----------

